# Texas Eagle early departure from Chicago



## railXfan (May 7, 2017)

I am taking the Texas Eagle (TE) (#21/421) from CHI-LAX. Amtrak is detouring the train due to track works from CHI to St.Louise between May 16 and 23 and departing the Chicago union station two hours earlier at 11:45AM (regular 1:45pm).


I am thinking about taking the Capitol Limited (CL) into Chicago on this day (overnight trip). I only have about 3 hours to catch TE as CL arrives CHI at 8:45am. The CL trip is not part of the TE booking. So I am bit nervous if 3 hours is enough of a buffer. If I can and do add the CL to TE's itinerary, will TE wait for the late CL if the arrival happens to be after 11:45pm? 

I read the Chicago metropolitan lounge has showers for sleeper passengers. If I take the CL into Chicago, I would like to use the shower. Has anyone used it? Is it clean? Does Amtrak provide towels, soap, etc?

Will regular lunch be served after onboarding the Texas Eagle as the departure is at 11:45am?

Since sleepers on 421 are sold out, I booked a roommate on 21 which means I will have to deboard the train in San Antonio (SAS) at 10pm and wait until 3AM for the west bound Sunset Limited (#1). I am actually hoping that 21's arrival into SAS is delayed enough that I don't have to deboard and wait at that station for SL. Assuming 21 arrives at SAS on time at 10pm, how is the seating, vending machines, etc at that station? Is there anything open in that area to kill time?

My roommate on 21 is in the transitional dorm. Since there is no baggage car, the sleeper/dorm will be directly behind the single loco. I've been in the trans/dorm on SWC (chi-lax trip) but that train had a baggage car and barely noticed the engine or horn noise. I am afraid my roommate in 21 is going to be bit noisy. Has anyone had a bad experience with noise or worse diesel fume?
Thanks


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 7, 2017)

#21 runs a baggage car between the P-42 and the Trans-Dorm.Ive never has problems riding in the Transdorm, lots of us prefer them for several reasons.

In all honesty the Amshak in San Antonio is very small,crowded and unpleasant to wait in.I suggest you go to the Dennys on East Commerce (cross under I-37 a couple of blocks heading West towards the Riverwalk)or walk around the Alamo and the Riverwalk while waiting.Plenty to see and do and since San Antonio is a major tourist mecca it's plenty safe by the Riverwalk, but Don't go East on Commerce or cross the Tracks by the Station.You probably will be hit up for hsndouts by homeless people around the Station and on the street but they are basically harmless.v

.

The Sunset Ltd. is usually Early into San Antonio, and the Switching is done by the Station.

If you talk with the New Conductor and the SCA on #1 you may be able to board your Sleeper early. It will be on the front while the #421 Sleeper and Coach will be on the rear of the consist.

If #29 arrives into CHI on time you should have time to check into the Metro Lounge and use the Free Shower. Soap and towels are provided by the desk attendant and you can leave your bags in the store room by the desk.

Since #21 is leaving early Lunch should be served (Dinner is usually the First Meal)in the CCC (Diner).


----------



## willem (May 7, 2017)

railXfan said:


> I am taking the Texas Eagle (TE) (#21/421) from CHI-LAX. Amtrak is detouring the train due to track works from CHI to St.Louise between May 16 and 23 and departing the Chicago union station two hours earlier at 11:45AM (regular 1:45pm).
> 
> 
> I am thinking about taking the Capitol Limited (CL) into Chicago on this day (overnight trip). I only have about 3 hours to catch TE as CL arrives CHI at 8:45am. The CL trip is not part of the TE booking. So I am bit nervous if 3 hours is enough of a buffer. If I can and do add the CL to TE's itinerary, will TE wait for the late CL if the arrival happens to be after 11:45pm?
> ...


Check ASMAD for historical info on the Capitol Limited arriving in Chicago. For the past 30 days, the latest it has been is 2 hours 49 minutes, with an average delay of 54 minutes late and a median delay of 42 minutes late.

As *Bob Dylan* said, there was no extra charge for the shower in the Metropolitan Lounge. There were soap, shampoo, and conditioner dispensers in the showers, and the attendant provided a wash cloth and towel (or towels, I don't recall). I was asked to leave some identification at the desk to ensure that I returned the key to the shower.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 7, 2017)

In San Antonio, the station is small, crowded, and basically uncomfortable. When the SL arrives from New Orleans, the new Conductors should appear to take over from the incoming crew. The SCA will be going the entire distance to LA. Check with SCA, they might have your room ready, in other words it wasn't occupied into SAS. They will know the Conductors, so may check your ticket and let you board. Just FYI, the SL will arrive from the opposite direction that the TE arrived from. What this means is that the Sleeper will be towards the Dome stadium. If you do decide to walk around,, the San Antonio Riverwalk is active until about 11, though some bars stay open much later. The Denny's is 24x7. If you do go over just watch your time.


----------



## railXfan (May 8, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> #21 runs a baggage car between the P-42 and the Trans-Dorm.Ive never has problems riding in the Transdorm, lots of us prefer them for several reasons.


Is this a recent change? All TE consist information I see have no baggage car. I also looked at a few TE youtube videos and they all show the dorm directly behind the P42. Did you mean #1 (sunset limited)?


----------



## printman2000 (May 8, 2017)

Texas Eagle has been running with a baggage car for at least a couple of years now.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 8, 2017)

If you look at the 2016 and 2017 YouTube videos of the TE you will see the new Viewliner baggage car.


----------



## railXfan (May 9, 2017)

printman2000 said:


> Texas Eagle has been running with a baggage car for at least a couple of years now.


Thanks you guys made my day. I was kind of worried about the engine noise. I've been in the transdorm/sleeper on SWC last year and barely noticed any noise.

My roommate in Sunset #1 is at the lower level and a transdorm roommate is available. I am thinking of switching my sleeper car to transdorm. I would prefer upper level in the same car but the transdorm is the next best thing.


----------



## railXfan (May 9, 2017)

printman2000 said:


> Texas Eagle has been running with a baggage car for at least a couple of years now.


Thanks you guys made my day. I was kind of worried about the engine noise. I've been in the transdorm/sleeper on SWC last year and barely noticed any noise.

My roommate in Sunset #1 is at the lower level and a transdorm roommate is available. I am thinking of switching my sleeper car to transdorm. I would prefer upper level in the same car but the transdorm is the next best thing.


----------

